# SX Basses?



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm having second thoughts about buying the lower line Ibanez SR bass ($400)

I've been reading reviews of SX basses at Harmony-Central and they are getting great reviews AND they are dirt cheap.

I can buy a fretless and a fretted SX bass for slightly less than the Ibanez.

The SX basses are made of Alder with maple\rosewood. The Ibanez is made of Agathis and some reviewers are claiming that bridge screws etc. are not holding in the soft agathis wood.

The Ibanez seems to be getting great reviews as a beginner bass, but the 2 from SX (one is very similar to the Ibanez) is pretty tempting.

I think I've seen pics of someone here with an SX P-Bass, so...anyone with thoughts\experience with Rondo and their basses?


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I used to own an SX P-Bass - I really liked it. No sharp frets/finish flaws/whatever on mine - it came pretty much ready to play. The stock pickups were okay. I just sold it because the neck was a little too big for me to be comfortable with it. The only thing was that the input jack got loose and because I replaced the strap buttons with schallers, one of the screws stripped the wood.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had 4, and still have 2. They get used constantly.

If you like Fender style basses and are handy, you will like them. The neck and intonation will need to be set when they arrive. For under $20 you'd be wise to remove the crappy stock pots and solder in some CTS250K pots and a Switchraft jack. Will improve the sound without dropping $ on new pickups. Stock bridges are adequate (no different than stock Fender), but they are pretty light weight IMO. Can easily find heavier replacement bridges on line.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Just like any other mail order basses you have your good ones and not so good ones. But there are tons of folks that like'em.:smile:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I've had 4, and still have 2. They get used constantly.
> 
> If you like Fender style basses and are handy, you will like them. The neck and intonation will need to be set when they arrive. For under $20 you'd be wise to remove the crappy stock pots and solder in some CTS250K pots and a Switchraft jack. Will improve the sound without dropping $ on new pickups. Stock bridges are adequate (no different than stock Fender), but they are pretty light weight IMO. Can easily find heavier replacement bridges on line.


Yeah, I've got an Alembic "P" pickup w\low pass filter and complete wiring system.

It's gonna seem a little odd putting $750 worth of electronics in a $99 bass, but it's not being used, so why not?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

skydigger said:


> Yeah, I've got an Alembic "P" pickup w\low pass filter and complete wiring system.
> 
> It's gonna seem a little odd putting $750 worth of electronics in a $99 bass, but it's not being used, so why not?


That should sound sweet. 1 of the nicest sounding basses I ever played was a '73 Jazz with Alembic pups and electronics.

Shell out a couple more $$ and upgrade the bridge. Should be a very fine bass after those mods!!


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Instead of the Fender copy I bought this one...

http://www.rondomusic.com/sb301left.html

It's similar to the Ibanez i was looking at and it's rear routed with a control cavity large enough to add a battery and the low pass filter.

If I like it I'll likely buy a couple of different models since they are so cheap. I also bought a cutaway nylon string classical that was reduced to $80 because of a scratch.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I like that bass. Wonder how it would look in fresh snow?


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

That's a really nice looking bass! I expect you will be happy with it (and, if not ... well it was only $100 plus shipping ... you could probably ebay it for that)


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

skydigger said:


> Instead of the Fender copy I bought this one...
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/sb301left.html
> 
> ...


I hope you post a review as I have always wondered about that bass, at least I have about the right-handed version.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

FenderMan said:


> I hope you post a review as I have always wondered about that bass, at least I have about the right-handed version.



Yeah, I'll let you know how she plays.

I never thought I'd buy a cheap guitar. I've had several guitars over the years including a USA Strat and a $1000 Takemine acoustic that didn't quite do it for me. I discovered a couple of MIK Corts that were far superior to any lefties I'd played before, so I started researching cheaper made guitars. If the reviews I've been reading are accurate I'm going to enjoy this one and start a little collection of <$500 guitars.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

skydigger said:


> If the reviews I've been reading are accurate I'm going to enjoy this one and start a little collection of <$500 guitars.


:wave::food-smiley-004:


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Any SX recommendations for a guy who has no experience with a bass but wants to try it out? I'd primarily use it for rock/blues/jazz and only need it for bedroom playing/home recording.

I was looking at these two:

SX SJB-62 BK (Fender Jazz clone?)

SX SPJ-62 3TS Sunburst (Fender Precision clone?)

How would you describe the tonal differences between these two?


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a link to some SX Bass Reviews @ Harmony-Central if you haven't read them yet...

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Electric+Bass/brand/SX 

Mine is due to arrive any day. If I like it, I've got my eye on the Scorpion Jazz Bass (no more righty's left), or the SX SPJ-62 3TS Sunburst.

I'll post a review soon...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Any SX recommendations for a guy who has no experience with a bass but wants to try it out? I'd primarily use it for rock/blues/jazz and only need it for bedroom playing/home recording.
> 
> I was looking at these two:
> 
> ...


I really like the sound of a p bass, but the jazz is a bit more versatile. Many say the p/j combination gives the best of both worlds.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

> SX SPJ-62 3TS Sunburst (Fender Precision clone?)


This model is not a P clone. It has a jazz p\up in the bridge position.

Either bass and you can't go wrong. I agree with James, the Precision is my favorite. For myself I'd choose the P\J over the Jazz bass.

I bought a p\j, but I intend to add a new P pickup and the J will not be compatible with my electronics so it'll be removed or simply disconnected.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I went through some Internet material tonight and I think I've got it down now...

P(recision) - has the split pickup, thicker neck (roughly the same as Epi LP guitar), 1 master volume, 1 master tone. The original Fender bass.

J(azz) - has the dual pickups, thinner neck (roughly the same as a Strat), 1 volume per pickup, 1 master tone.

P/J - has the Precision pickup + Jazz bridge pickup, 1 volume per pickup, 1 master tone.

So what I thought was a Precision was in fact a hybrid.

I think what I'll probably do is go with a Precision for my first, as they're a little bit cheaper to buy/upgrade. If I have fun playing the bass, I'll grab a Jazz sometime in the future.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Apostrophe (') said:


> I went through some Internet material tonight and I think I've got it down now...
> 
> P(recision) - has the split pickup, thicker neck (roughly the same as Epi LP guitar), 1 master volume, 1 master tone. The original Fender bass.
> 
> ...


You got it right.

Personally, I'd go for the P\J. It's only $10 more and you don't necessarily have to upgrade anything. The P\J looks cooler too.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

skydigger said:


> You got it right.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for the P\J. It's only $10 more and you don't necessarily have to upgrade anything. The P\J looks cooler too.


And to think I might have been able to trade you my Squier P/J in part for that DeArmond. <shrug>


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Michelle said:


> And to think I might have been able to trade you my Squier P/J in part for that DeArmond. <shrug>


LOL!

Well, I tend to change my mind everyday. First I'm getting a Tokai Hummingbird and the next day I decide to get a nylon string classical, then I got a sudden case of bass GAS.

If these 2 guitars from Rondo turn out alright I've got my eye on this...

http://www.rondomusic.com/dg50celeft.html 

It's only $170! Solid Spruce top, rosewood b,s & bridge, Mah neck, cutaway with German made electronics and a Graph Tech Saddle!!

Oh, and BTW, I got jerked around by the "buyer" of my Dearmond!!!:sport-smiley-002:

So, the sale never ended up going thru. I MIGHT offer it up again if I like the SX guitars. They've got a PRS copy and a semi-hollow Tele for under $300 that I wouldn't mind having a go at.


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll be picking up one of the P-Bass models soon, as soon as I can plunk down some cash down on the old credit card. I'm presently using my son's Squier J-Bass but I need one of my own and the SX will suit me just fine.:smile:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

skydigger said:


> .............
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I got jerked around by the "buyer" of my Dearmond!!!:sport-smiley-002:
> 
> So, the sale never ended up going thru. I MIGHT offer it up again if I like the SX guitars. ........


Don't do that to me Digger! I am doing a job on an old Hondo LP to turn it into 'old black'. I don't want it, I don't want it, I don't want it......... :smile:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Don't do that to me Digger! I am doing a job on an old Hondo LP to turn it into 'old black'. I don't want it, I don't want it, I don't want it......... :smile:



Remember what she looks like.....










I'll likely keep it though. Here's a silver sparkle one. They're asking $600 though. I know you can talk them down. I almost bought it myself. 

http://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e176/njgtrbass/?action=view&current=040F-LeftyDeArmond.jpg


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Sky - Did your bass arrive yet?

I was just wondering how much duty/brokerage fees you had to pay.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Everything arrived in good condition 5 days later than FedEx's expected date (I do live in the Yukon though where everything takes forever to get here).

MY $80 grade B classical is awesome (I can only see the scratch if I hold the guitar up to the light and who really cares? it was only 80 bucks).

The Bass seems very sleek and similar in style to the Ibanez Soundgear line. It's all white, so it kinda looks like it's from the 80's but again it was only $100. I also got 2 gig bags to go with the guitars.

Total cost of the gear was $195.89
Shipping to Yukon was $115.78
Duties etc. was $45.00

For a total of $356.67 about the same as the Ibanez SR300DXL I was going to buy.

Review on the bass will be upcoming. I'm going to have the Alembic electronics installed and a setup done by a pro...

I think I'm going to get an electric in the next couple of weeks. Either the Agile Thineline copy or their PRS copy. And for another $139 have u seen their new lefty sunburst J Bass!!! Damn that looks amazing. 

http://www.rondomusic.com/sjb62ctleft.html

Also, you can add gear to the shopping cart on their site and enter your postal code and you'll get the exact final charges for delivery of your gear.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

skydigger said:


> Everything arrived in good condition 5 days later than FedEx's expected date (I do live in the Yukon though where everything takes forever to get here).
> 
> MY $80 grade B classical is awesome (I can only see the scratch if I hold the guitar up to the light and who really cares? it was only 80 bucks).
> 
> ...


OK, so the "Surcharge/Discount" covers the duty/brokerage. You didn't have to pay anything extra to UPS/Fedex correct? Those guys love to gouge people at the border.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Fed EX Called me from B.C. for $33 in duties or brokerage fees.

I gave them my CC number and then emailed Kurt right away and asked "Why was I charged a $45 surcharge, I assumed that was a collection for CDN duties and\or taxes?"

He quickly responded that FEd Ex has done this before and the last time it happened it took about a month to get a full refund... 

So, the surcharge IS a prepayment of border duties, just don't pay twice like I did...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've ordered 5 basses from Rondo, and the price quoted on the website check-out was what I paid, never a penny more.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

james on bass said:


> I've ordered 5 basses from Rondo, and the price quoted on the website check-out was what I paid, never a penny more.



yeah, like I said this was a Fed Ex screw-up and Kurt is getting it straightened out for me.

It'll be a couple of weeks before the bass gets upgraded and setup. Right out of the box, the playability seems pretty good. I won't be able to give much of a review on the tone as I'm just playing in my bedroom through a Line 6 Toneport UX-1 and headphones for now.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Apostrophe (') said:


> Thanks for the info guys.



Sounds like ' has the SX bug. What are you eyeing up? Come on... inquiring minds want to know. :smile:


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Sounds like ' has the SX bug. What are you eyeing up? Come on... inquiring minds want to know. :smile:


It will most likely be one of:

57 P Sunburst
62 P Sunburst
62 PJ Sunburst


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Apostrophe (') said:


> It will most likely be one of:
> 
> 57 P Sunburst
> 62 P Sunburst
> 62 PJ Sunburst



Hmmm. Tough call.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of selling my SJB-75 Ash which I happen to enjoy, in favour of this:

http://www.rondomusic.com/product803.html

Am I nuts?

Lawrie


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Fajah said:


> I'm thinking of selling my SJB-75 Ash which I happen to enjoy, in favour of this:
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product803.html
> 
> ...


I'd say you're nuts. There are two too many strings on that new bass! 

:rockon2:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

skydigger said:


> I'd say you're nuts. There are two too many strings on that new bass!
> 
> :rockon2:


You're right, but my bass playing is all jazz nowadays, and I'm finding that I could use those extra strings. In fact, although I'm working in a new bass player in our jam sessions, I'm not sure if he's going to cut it. While he's been working on the material in absentia, I've been looping my bass lines so I can play guitar. It actually has been working great this way so far.

If he doesn't cut it, then I'm going to continue to play both bass guitar in our sessions until I can find a reasonable jazz bass player.

Lawrie


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Fajah said:


> You're right, but my bass playing is all jazz nowadays, and I'm finding that I could use those extra strings.
> 
> Lawrie


I think I made my comment in part out of jealously. 4 strings is all i can grasp my brain around.

But if 4 strings are good enough for McCartney, Sting, JPJ, all of those reggae greats and my personal favorite Bazil Donovan, then 4 is all I need.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

skydigger said:


> I think I made my comment in part out of jealously. 4 strings is all i can grasp my brain around..........


I think I would have a problem with the width of a 6-string neck but I find that a 5-string is actually easier to play than a 4, like for songs in E, you don't have to use an open, fret it. Don't need to drop D or Eb either, I dig it. :wave:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Fajah said:


> I'm thinking of selling my SJB-75 Ash which I happen to enjoy, in favour of this:
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.com/product803.html
> 
> ...


I owned that exact 6 string last year for a couple months. I traded it only because I didn't really need a 6 string to play classic rock and I really needed another cabinet. Now I find myself using and needing the low B more and more playing new country, so I may buy another next week.
For the price of that thing, it was a fantastic bass. You can find my review of the bass here... http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=4717

I think you should keep the SJB though.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

skydigger said:


> I think I made my comment in part out of jealously. 4 strings is all i can grasp my brain around.
> 
> But if 4 strings are good enough for McCartney, Sting, JPJ, all of those reggae greats and my personal favorite Bazil Donovan, then 4 is all I need.


LOL...no question four strings is good enough. I just feel there's allot more I could do with my jazz playing with the extra strings. I'm also into Alain Caron's playing big time. 

Lawrie


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I owned that exact 6 string last year for a couple months. I traded it only because I didn't really need a 6 string to play classic rock and I really needed another cabinet. Now I find myself using and needing the low B more and more playing new country, so I may buy another next week.
> For the price of that thing, it was a fantastic bass. You can find my review of the bass here... http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=4717
> 
> I think you should keep the SJB though.


I remember that James, and thanks for the link to your review. I've had good luck with my SJB and you're right, I should just keep it and add the 6-stringer to the collection. I'd lose too much money trying to sell it anyway for at the time I bought it, the Canadian dollar was so much weaker. I'm still going to ponder a bit, but it looks like I'll pull the trigger on the 6-string soon.

Lawrie


----------

